# BSNL Broadband: Does your FUP apply properly?



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

Title says it all. For example of you've UL800, after 6 GB (or I don't know what is the limit) speed should come down to 512 kbps, from 2 mbps. Does that apply after the usage of 6 GB? Or you keep getting 2 mbps speed? 
I might upgrade my plan to 1350 (or 1400 atm), but I am scared about that FUP thing.
You don't have to mention your location or anything, just a yes or no would do.


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine is 512kbps till 4GB and later on 256kbps.
Am not monitoring any limit, but i do get 256kbps after 15-20th of every month.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2013)

my friend connected the modem directly to inverter. so even during powercut the modem stays on and the speed remains same.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 22, 2013)

the IP you get is dynamic not static & my guess is even if you keep your modem on 24 hours after crossing the FUP limit the speed will reduce once you get a new IP which may take anywhere between 12-36 hours assuming there is a constant net connectivity.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 22, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Title says it all. For example of you've UL800, after 6 GB (or I don't know what is the limit) speed should come down to 512 kbps, from 2 mbps. Does that apply after the usage of 6 GB? Or you keep getting 2 mbps speed?
> I might upgrade my plan to 1350 (or 1400 atm), but I am scared about that FUP thing.
> You don't have to mention your location or anything, just a yes or no would do.



*Yes* for the first question.

*No* for the second one.

My Plan being:  *950ULD*(4Mbps upto 8GB --- FUP --- 512KBps................end of the month).


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

Ah thanks guys. Not upgrading then.


----------



## Ray (Apr 27, 2013)

i once got high speed for 2 months continuously


----------



## avinashn73 (May 10, 2013)

yes i was geting as  getng as fup. my pln is 800uld. this mnth i didnt get as fup ...spd just got down 4m 120KBPS to spd 60KBPS widt using fup 6gb....


----------



## y2j826 (May 10, 2013)

Sometimes FUP don't work on BSNL and i get speed of 1 Mbps even after the limit, thats why BSNL rocks...


----------



## papul1993 (May 10, 2013)

I get 1 mbps for 1 - 2 days on the start of every month. After that 512kbps. I don't even think of the pre FUP speeds. If someone asks I just say it's 512 kbps.


----------

